# Unbekannte Fische !



## Manli (22. Juni 2012)

Erstmal ein liebes Hallo in die Runde werfe. Ich bin noch neu und erforsche das Forum noch aber eine Frage habe ich trotzdem schon.

Vor 3 Jahren hatten wir plötzlich 4 der auf dem Foto abgebildeten Fische im Teich. Sie müssen wohl durch __ Enten, dem __ Fischreiher oder wie auch immer in den Teich gekommen sein. Wir haben sie nicht eingesetzt.
Leider habe ich bisher noch nicht rausbekommen um was für Fische es sich handelt.
Auf dem Foto sind sie silber, im Wasser sehen sie eher dunkel marmoriert aus.
Wer kann helfen und weiß um was für ein Fisch es sich handelt.
Gruss an alle
Manni


----------



## Matzl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

Hallo!

Das sind __ Silberkarpfen oder auch Silberamur genannt.

Werden ganz schön groß die Dinger.

mfg


----------



## Manli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

Danke Matzl


----------



## maga_graz (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

... der wird nicht nur groß (mein großer kratzt an den 50cm ... also ca Halbzeit), sondern vermehrt sich bei uns auch nicht natürlich ... zu kalt in Europa.

Eine Laicheinschleppung ist daher sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

Hi Manni,

das kein Silber- sondern ein __ Marmorkarpfen. Beim __ Silberkarpfen liegt das Auge net so weit unter der Körpermitte, das Auge ist nicht so groß und auch das Maul ist kleiner. Silberkarpfen haben auch keine Flecken/Marmorierung auf der Körperseite

MfG Frank


----------



## Manli (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

Das eine Zucht im freien sehr schwer sein soll, habe ich schon gelesen, wenn aber eine Einschleppung des Laiches nicht in Frage kommt, dann müssen die 4 über den Zaun gesetzt worden sein. 
Dafür das sie jetzt schon im 3. Sommer da sind, sind sie noch nicht viel größer geworden. Die Kois sind in dem gleichen Zeitraum um ein vielfaches gewachsen.
Ja es werden wohl __ Marmorkarpfen sein wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue. Durch das breite Maul und dem doch zum Körper hin sehr großen Kopf, dachte ich erst an einem Raubfisch, zumindest als sie im Wasser waren. Danke für eure Aufklärung.
MfG Manni


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

...ein 2 meter langer Fisch ernährt sich von Zooplankton??   das wird doch im Gartenteich schwierig, oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ...ein 2 meter langer Fisch ernährt sich von Zooplankton??   das wird doch im Gartenteich schwierig, oder?



Hi Susanne,

das das schwierig ist Zooplanktonfresser im Gartenteich zu ernähren sieht man anhand des Hungerhaken auf Mannis Foto
Der zeigt alle Anzeichen eines unterernährten Fisches (sehr großer Kopf, schmächtiger Körper, kaum Wachstum)

Gibt aber trotzdem Leute die sich so was freiwillig in den Teich holen wollen. Neulich hab ich mal ein Gespräch bei meinem Zoodealer mitbekommen. Da hat sich doch tatsächlich einer Löffelstöre für seinen Gartenteich bestellen wollen.:beten

MfG Frank


----------



## archie01 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*



__ Knoblauchkröte;393720 Da hat sich doch tatsächlich einer Löffelstöre für seinen Gartenteich bestellen wollen.:beten

MfG Frank[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Das geht durchaus , eine erfolgreiche Haltung bleibt aber dem Spezialisten vorbehalten , alles Andere hat sich diesem unterzuordnen , sonst wird das nix mit diesen heiklen Fischen.
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

Hi Archie,

mag ja sein das es für einen Spezialisten in einem entsprechenden Gewässer möglich ist Polyodon spathula längere Zeit zu halten
aber bei einem Teichfreund, der nur einen Teich unter 10qm2 Wasserfläche hatte dürfte sich das mit dem "Löffelstörhaltung durch einen Spezialisten" erledigt haben

Die meißten Gartenteichbesitzer setzten so ausgefallene  Fische meißt ein weil sie "geil" aussehen, haben aber leider kaum ne Ahnung von deren Bedürfnissen, geschweige denn deren erreichbaren Größe - sieht man ja laufend mit Störbesatz in viel zu kleinen Teichen, wo sich dann gewundert wird warum die, wenn doch größer werdend, pötzlich in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Fische !*

Bitte bleibt beim Grundthema des Threads, in diesem Fall also der __ Marmorkarpfen.

Die ewige Grundsatzdiskussion, das es sicher Spezialisten gibt, die können, was die meisten nachlassen sollten, hatten wir schon oft genug.


----------

